
Seedbank – Collection of Interactive Machine Learning Examples - gunzor
http://tools.google.com/seedbank/
======
minimaxir
I was initially skeptical of Colaboratory notebooks when it was first
released, but the value of a free GPU (and Python 3 support eventually added)
makes it worthwhile to use. I recently wrote a tutorial on training a text-
generating neural network based on Colaboratory here:
[http://minimaxir.com/2018/05/text-neural-
networks/](http://minimaxir.com/2018/05/text-neural-networks/) (and I have
trained many-hours-worth of models with it!)

The only problem I have with the Colaboratory Notebooks is that file I/O is a
pain in the butt (and requires Chrome).

~~~
mtyka
fwiw we have an example notebook for I/O:

[https://tools.google.com/seedbank/seed/5646239437684736](https://tools.google.com/seedbank/seed/5646239437684736)

Transfer from Google Drive is particularly fast (many GB is no problem) since
it's google datacenter to datacenter.

~~~
ma2rten
If you don't mind me asking: It seems like you can just run arbitrary stuff in
a cloud instance for free using colab including GPUs. This doesn't sound a
like a sustainable offering.

This sounds a lot like the old Google, which offered a lot of stuff for free
but had to shut it down. Do you have any thoughts on that? Are there plans for
a paid offering?

~~~
jorgemf
It sounds to me they want people to learn about deep learning and tensorflow.
In the long term there will be more professionals and the salaries will go
down. That is how they will make profit from this type of thing.

------
inertiatic
Wow this seems like an incredible resource. Thanks for sharing.

------
TBastiani
What a terrible name.

~~~
profosaur
I literally thought it was a sperm bank.

~~~
TBastiani
"Like Uber but for sperm banks"

------
imh
>Could not access the resources needed to display output. This is probably
because third-party cookies are not allowed by your browser.

:(

~~~
mtyka
Can you elaborate on this ? Do you get this when just accessing
tools.google.com/seedbank or inside a Colab notebook ? What browser are you
using ?

~~~
imh
I clicked into one of the featured seeds, then clicked to open the seed in
colab.
[https://colab.research.google.com/notebooks/magenta/music_va...](https://colab.research.google.com/notebooks/magenta/music_vae/music_vae.ipynb)

Then I click the first little play button for "Setup Environment" then it
gives me that error. I'm on chrome 67.0.3396.99 on OSX, and I do in fact have
third party cookies disabled (for the usual privacy reasons).

Specifically it is `NotSupportedError: Failed to register a ServiceWorker: The
user denied permission to use Service Worker.` which is probably due to the
privacy settings?

~~~
mtyka
Unfortunately I believe Colab needs this to work :/

